# Усталость в спине. Как с нею бороться?



## Anna_Soi (26 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

Вопрос не только к докторам, но и ко всем вам. Что вы делаете для борьбы с усталостью в спине? У меня сколиоз 1 степени,  9 град., остеохондроз и 2 протрузии в пояснице, 2,5 и 3 мм. Болевой синдром ушел, занимаюсь ЛФК и в тренажерном зале (без осевых). Но вот работа сидячая, после долгого сидения/стояния на кухне спина сильно устает между лопатками, и шейный отдел. После тренировки или ЛФК спина себя чувствует шикарно, но вот именно после такой монтонщины не очень. Кто как справляется? 

Я еще связываю это со своей работой над осанкой. Стала правильно, "активно" сидеть. Контролировать осанку при ходьбе. Может ли это быть от того, что мышцы спины просто не привыкли держать позвоночник прямо?


----------



## doc (26 Янв 2015)

В принципе, чтобы усталость прошла, нужен всего лишь отдых.
Если такая усталость носит перманентный характер, нужно разбираться с причинами. Одна из них очевидна -_"стала правильно, "активно" сидеть"_. То есть начали перенапрягать мышцы спины абсолютно не нужной длительной статикой. Это занятие следует немедленно прекратить. Желательно сидеть комфортно, максимально расслабив мышцы, которые от сидячей работы и так страдают.


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2015)

*Anna_Soi*, после операции на позвоночнике я тоже первое время старалась сидеть, вытянувшись по струнке, ни в коем случае не округляя спину - мне казалось, что это обязательное условие для моего восстановления.
Пользуюсь и специальными подушками для сидения.
На форуме есть тема про эти ортопедические изделия -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20476/
Вот ещё здесь полюбопытствуйте -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21759/

Для себя сделала выводы, что удобная постель (ортопедический матрас и подушка были приобретены, к сожалению, только после операции) подарит хороший комфортный сон, а, значит, день начнётся хорошо!


----------



## Anna_Soi (26 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> В принципе, чтобы усталость прошла, нужен всего лишь отдых.
> Если такая усталость носит перманентный характер, нужно разбираться с причинами. Одна из них очевидна -_"стала правильно, "активно" сидеть"_. То есть начали перенапрягать мышцы спины абсолютно не нужной длительной статикой. Это занятие следует немедленно прекратить. Желательно сидеть комфортно, максимально расслабив мышцы, которые от сидячей работы и так страдают.



То есть можно округлять спину? Я думала, горбатиться сидя - прямой путь к компрессии излишней. Читала, что следует избегать поз, где мышцы длительное время находятся в расслабленном состоянии. Везде разные сведения оказывается, не знаю, кого слушать теперь))



La murr написал(а):


> *Anna_Soi*, после операции на позвоночнике я тоже первое время старалась сидеть, вытянувшись по струнке, ни в коем случае не округляя спину - мне казалось, что это обязательное условие для моего восстановления.
> Пользуюсь и специальными подушками для сидения.
> На форуме есть тема про эти ортопедические изделия -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20476/
> ...



Большое спасибо, изучу!
Сплю я как младенец, после сна - отдохнувшая, спине хорошо) Усталость к обеду обычно появляется только.



La murr написал(а):


> *Anna_Soi*, после операции на позвоночнике я тоже первое время старалась сидеть, вытянувшись по струнке, ни в коем случае не округляя спину - мне казалось, что это обязательное условие для моего восстановления.
> Пользуюсь и специальными подушками для сидения.
> На форуме есть тема про эти ортопедические изделия -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20476/
> ...




Вот из советов доктора Ступина: 


*Правильно сидеть*

Природа «сконструировала» позвоночник для вертикального использования, он плохо приспособлен к сидячему положению. Сидите активно: не облокачиваясь, плотно прижимая позвоночник к спинке стула, слегка напрягая мышцы живота. Проверьте: если поза правильная, мышцы шеи, плечевого пояса и груди расслаблены, вы можете свободно дышать и двигать головой. Живите вертикально.


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2015)

*Anna_Soi*, информация, которая будет Вам полезна -

_Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в % от положения стоя)_
_Лежа на спине 25% _
_Лежа на боку 75% _
_Стоя 100% _
_Стоя, с наклоном вперед 150% _
_Стоя, с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 220% _
_Сидя 140% _
_Сидя с наклоном вперед 185% _
_Сидя с наклоном вперед, в руках вес 275%_


----------



## Anna_Soi (26 Янв 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Anna_Soi*, информация, которая будет Вам полезна -
> 
> _Положение тела Давление на межпозвоночные диски (в % от положения стоя)_
> _Лежа на спине 25% _
> ...



Эх) Встречала уже эти данные.Короче, даже становая тяга менее опасна, чем разводки гантелей в наклоне сидя на скамье)


----------



## doc (26 Янв 2015)

Anna_Soi написал(а):


> То есть можно округлять спину? Я думала, горбатиться сидя - прямой путь к компрессии излишней. Читала, что следует избегать поз, где мышцы длительное время находятся в расслабленном состоянии. Везде разные сведения оказывается, не знаю, кого слушать теперь))


Не читайте разные бредни в интернете, это может быть вредно для здоровья.
Сколиоз не выправится от постоянного напряжения спины. Болезнь в принципе не может выступать объектом дрессировки, от этого она не исчезнет.


----------



## Anna_Soi (26 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Не читайте разные бредни в интернете, это может быть вредно для здоровья.
> Сколиоз не выправится от постоянного напряжения спины. Болезнь в принципе не может выступать объектом дрессировки, от этого она не исчезнет.



А на протрузии такая осанка никак не повлияет?

На этом форуме такое сидение советуют, например, доктор Ступин.

"Природа «сконструировала» позвоночник для вертикального использования, он плохо приспособлен к сидячему положению. Сидите активно: не облокачиваясь, плотно прижимая позвоночник к спинке стула, слегка напрягая мышцы живота. Проверьте: если поза правильная, мышцы шеи, плечевого пояса и груди расслаблены, вы можете свободно дышать и двигать головой. Живите вертикально."

Это какой-то замкнутый круг. Сижу идеально - устают лопатки и шея. Сижу, развалившись на стуле - болит поясница


----------



## doc (27 Янв 2015)

Попробуйте подушечку для поддержки поясницы или поищите специальную конструкцию кресла с такой поддержкой.


----------



## Anna_Soi (27 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Попробуйте подушечку для поддержки поясницы или поищите специальную конструкцию кресла с такой поддержкой.



Спасибо, буду пробовать!


----------

